

Is CentOS 6 Out Yet? - oogali
http://iscentos6outyet.com/

======
lithiumfox
<http://mirrorx.lithiumfox.com/centos/6/isos/x86_64/>

------
rbanffy
Why not Scientific Linux? Or Debian? Or Ubuntu?

------
lithiumfox
this is awesome!

